# Section 8 rental



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Went to a call today for a section 8 rental. The property owner met me at the place. The kitchen floor was gone!! The bathroom floor is rotten. The kitchen sink drain fell through the floor. septic has issues. Washing machine line is disconnected and running out into yard. Someone cut the sewer main under the house so the all the waste was pooled up under the house. Mold an inch thick on the walls. The section 8 renter has lived there for over a year, and just now called about these issues. I had to call them. :blink:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

home sweet home.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was working in a fine establishment myself today.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

protech-you forgot to put down a dropcloth!!!!! HEHEHE!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Actually, I did. It was the protect me though, not the floor.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

You are good with those pics Protech.


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank God for those water filters! Imagine the living conditions without those filters!

Total


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> Actually, I did. It was the protect me though, not the floor.


Could you fix that small drip under there deary boy?:laughing:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

rockstar- howcome you got protech to fix that leak under your sink? why didnt you fix it?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah......and that's the kinda job where the woman is mid 40's, unattractive, smoker...has a son at home who's 25 and she reaches over top of you and the robe comes undone. 

Puts things into perspective real quick. 


Then she starts hacking up lung cookies because you threw a one-liner that makes her giggle. 



Sounds like I've walked that walk eh? 

Roast "Putting the pine in porcupine" Duck


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> Yeah......and that's the kinda job where the woman is mid 40's, unattractive, smoker...has a son at home who's 25 and she reaches over top of you and the robe comes undone.
> 
> Puts things into perspective real quick.
> 
> ...


Yea, shes reaching over you in the robe for her newport cigs on the counter, next to her glass of morning scotch!:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*!*



Protech said:


> I was working in a fine establishment myself today.[/quote
> Hey, you shoulda fried up some of them taters!


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

slingblade-yep i sure do like them fried taters-uh huh yep.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yea, shes reaching over you in the robe for her newport cigs on the counter, next to her glass of morning scotch!:laughing:


 

Hahaaaaa!! You worked for her too! 


I was first! 


She liked me though; I had to come out and clean her honey pot. :laughing:


----------

